# Logitech G110 funktioniert nicht



## Mondryx (6. Oktober 2012)

Moin!

Heute kam meine frisch bestellte Logitech G110 an, und so freudig wie ich war, habe ich sie natürlich gleich angeschlossen, alte ab, und meinen Rechner gestartet. Nun ist folgendes Problem: Sobald Windows lädt, kann ich keine Taste mehr drücken, da keine reagiert. Kann nur die M1-M3 Tasten für die Profile drücken. und die anderen Tasten, die z.B. die Beleuchtung ändern. Im BIOS kann ich allerdings normal mit den Pfeiltasten durch die Menüs klicken, und mit den F-Tasten speichern und das BIOS verlassen. Sobald dann Windows lädt, reagiert eben nichts mehr. USB Port wurde schon gewechselt, und die Tastatur im Geräte Manager deinstalliert, sowie einige male neu gestartet, aber nichts scheint zu funktionieren. Habe im Logitech Forum einen Thread zur Tastatur gefunden, der bezieht sich aber auf ein anderes Problem, welches ich nicht habe. Jemand Ideen, wie ich sie zum laufen bekomme?

Mein Sys:

Windows 7 Prof. 64bit
Intel Core i5 750
P7P55D LE
ATI Radeon HD 5770 Vapor-X

Mehr Daten zum Rechner sollten eigentlich nicht relevant sein..


MFG 


Mondryx


----------



## Xathom (6. Oktober 2012)

Die G-Serien brauchen relativ viel Strom ggf. mal alle anderen USB Geräte abstöpseln. (nicht an ein USB Hub / Verteiler anschließen.)
USB-Legacyunterstützung im BIOS einschalten.
USB-Keyboard Unterstützung im Bios einschalten.


----------



## Mondryx (6. Oktober 2012)

Habs hinbekommen. Im Gerätemanager wurde sie mir nie als G110 angezeigt, also nochmal deinstalliert und Hardware suchen lassen. Dann übers Internet Treiber gesucht, dann ging es ein Glück


----------

